# FYI.......ArkivMusic reissues are NOT just like the originals.



## Itullian

The packaging and cds are not nearly as professional looking.
They don't look like the originals at all.
Just letting you know.


----------



## PetrB

Uh, o.k. I think it is the quality of the engineering and what is on the disc itself that most people care about.

Have you gotten past the surface yet to where you have formed an opinion of what is actually on the discs?


----------



## Itullian

PetrB said:


> Uh, o.k. I think it is the quality of the engineering and what is on the disc itself that most people care about.
> 
> Have you gotten past the surface yet to where you have formed an opinion of what is actually on the discs?


The discs play fine, but you can usually buy the discs professionally made in cheap reissues. Most folks see the original packaging on these and may think the quality is as good as originals.
It is not.


----------



## bigshot

I think it's pretty much self evident that they won't be packaged the same. They're on demand CD-Rs aren't they? Where else are you going to get these?


----------



## Itullian

just trying to help.
it wasn't self evident to me.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Even more annoying than that...*

I picked up a "Shostakovich 5/Shostakovich 9" by Rahbari & Belgian Radio Orchestra. [Which still, God help me, is my favorite version of 5.] On this disc, the break between the end of 5 and the start of 9 is amateurishly brief- and to me bespeaks of lack of attention to detail.

Can't say it's not worth c. $8... but it's still annoying---


----------



## Ukko

Itullian said:


> just trying to help.
> it wasn't self evident to me.


I applaud your intent. Keep up the good work.

The Arkiv 'reissues' are CD-Rs produced under license from the record company, of recordings that company no longer markets. Many of the original issues are still available in the 'marketplace', however. The attractiveness of the Arkiv product depends largely on the 'going price' of the originals in that marketplace.


----------



## apricissimus

The worst part about CD-R's is that they are not as durable as traditional CD's. They lack the coating of plastic over the aluminum that lets traditional CD's still play even if minor scratching. Minor blemishes on CD-R's can be fatal.


----------



## Ukko

apricissimus said:


> The worst part about CD-R's is that they are not as durable as traditional CD's. They lack the coating of plastic over the aluminum that lets traditional CD's still play even if minor scratching. Minor blemishes on CD-R's can be fatal.


The plastic is there. The Problem is the Pits.


----------



## bigshot

I have many very old CD-Rs and DVD-Rs and I haven't found any duds yet. They are more susceptible to smudges though and very old players sometimes balk at them.

However, one thing to realize with recordable media is that all CD-Rs are not created equal. Memorex stock would error for me as I was burning it. I use Taiyo Yudin and I have no problems.


----------



## Vaneyes

What CD-Rs does AM use? And, are there any drop-outs or other problems reported? Guarantees?


----------



## bigshot

I'm sure it's guaranteed. I buy DVD disks on demand from Warner Archive and they are using Taiyo Yudin. Most bulk burning places do I think.


----------



## Guest

I've only purchased one, Alexis Weissenberg's Rachmaninoff Sonatas No.1 & 2...no complaints on any level.


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> What CD-Rs does AM use? And, are there any drop-outs or other problems reported? Guarantees?


There were a few reported problems early on, the CD-Rs replaced. Haven't seen any lately.


----------



## Raefus Authenticus

PetrB said:


> Uh, o.k. I think it is the quality of the engineering and what is on the disc itself that most people care about.
> 
> Have you gotten past the surface yet to where you have formed an opinion of what is actually on the discs?


I think the important thing to understand, here, is that ArkivMusic reissues are burned onto CD-Rs, which will oxidise within a few years.

Professional CD recordings are stamped onto 'closed' discs. CD-Rs are burned into a surface that is left open to the air, and will, in time, oxidise.

This is the same problem as with storing/archiving of any files on CD-R.

As I see it, the best way to approach an ArkivMusic reissue is to immediately copy it to a couple of external HDDs, and then periodically back-up the recordings when one HDD dies.

This is the problem with digital media: it isn't as permanent as people would like to think.

*I am from a photography/image manipulation background; I've been dealing with all of this for years.


----------



## Marisol

It is nice that ArkivMusic reissues formerly out of print recordings but it is likely not an easy task and only few recordings can be available.

The latest "Bono" copyright act is in my opinion detrimental to the heritage of historic recordings. Rights holders simply will not go through the hoops of clearing reissues with the players or their estates, so those recordings remain on the shelves, protected and not available to the public for 96 years. It benefits nobody.


----------



## FLighT

bigshot said:


> I have many very old CD-Rs and DVD-Rs and I haven't found any duds yet. They are more susceptible to smudges though and very old players sometimes balk at them.
> 
> However, one thing to realize with recordable media is that all CD-Rs are not created equal. Memorex stock would error for me as I was burning it. I use Taiyo Yudin and I have no problems.


I've run into some issues with Memorex CD-R and R-W as well. Sony discs have never failed me, yet.


----------



## Ukko

FLighT said:


> I've run into some issues with Memorex CD-R and R-W as well. Sony discs have never failed me, yet.


You've been lucky with the Sony. They buy in job lots, quality determined by the supplier. That said, The last 100 of their branded discs have not failed me.


----------



## Wood

I've digitised my whole cassette and LP collection, burning them all onto Tesco CD-Rs. It took several years.

This thread is starting to worry me.


----------



## Ukko

hayd said:


> I've digitised my whole cassette and LP collection, burning them all onto Tesco CD-Rs. It took several years.
> 
> This thread is starting to worry me.


I gather, since it worries you, that you didn't keep the cassettes/LPs in storage? The second choice alternative is to rip/burn your CD-Rs to Taiyo Yuden media (preferably manufactured in Japan) and store those somewhere that doesn't go through temperature extremes. The 3rd alternative is to rip the music to stand-alone harddrives - and store those.

Or you can try my solution, which is to not worry about it. Of course that solution satisfies me only because the CD-Rs ought to outlast me anyway.


----------



## Ralfy

This refers to DVDs, but one can probably find something similar for CDs:

http://www.digitalfaq.com/reviews/dvd-media.htm

and use something like DVD Identifier to find out who manufactured the blank disks.


----------



## Wood

Hilltroll72 said:


> I gather, since it worries you, that you didn't keep the cassettes/LPs in storage? The second choice alternative is to rip/burn your CD-Rs to Taiyo Yuden media (preferably manufactured in Japan) and store those somewhere that doesn't go through temperature extremes. The 3rd alternative is to rip the music to stand-alone harddrives - and store those.
> 
> Or you can try my solution, which is to not worry about it. Of course that solution satisfies me only because the CD-Rs ought to outlast me anyway.


It's all nicely backed up, to laptop, external drives etc.

All of my serious listening is on CDs though so I thought I'd be gutted if they all self destruct.

But you're right, it doesn't matter. I'll have a beer instead. :cheers:


----------



## Wood

Hilltroll72 said:


> I gather, since it worries you, that you didn't keep the cassettes/LPs in storage? The second choice alternative is to rip/burn your CD-Rs to Taiyo Yuden media (preferably manufactured in Japan) and store those somewhere that doesn't go through temperature extremes. .


What is Taiyo Yuden? Just a brand of CD-R or something else?


----------



## Ukko

hayd said:


> What is Taiyo Yuden? Just a brand of CD-R or something else?


It's a brand of CD-R and DVDR. When it was manufactured only in Japan It was putatively the most reliable brand available, the Quality Control being top notch. After they started 'Pacific Rim' production there were rumors of QC slippage.


----------

